# onni / onnellisuus



## Gavril

Mikä sopii paremmin?
_
Onni / onnellisuus_ _on yksi ihmisten_ _perustunteista_

_Onni / onnellisuus__ on mielentila, jossa ihminen on  täydellisen tyytynyt_
_
Avioerosta lähtien, on ollut harva __onnea / onnellisuutta__ elämässäni _[tunteesta puhuen]

_En ole teitä nähnyt vuosiin! Mikä_ _onni / onnellisuus__!

Ei taitavuuden, vaan puhtaan __onnen / onnellisuuden__ vuoksi, selvisit hengissäsi

Liikeyrityksellä on ollut paljon __onnea / onnellisuutta_ _viime vuosina_

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mikä sopii paremmin?
> _
> Onni / onnellisuus_ _on yksi ihmisten_ _perustunteista_
> 
> _Onni / onnellisuus__ on mielentila, jossa ihminen on  täydellisen tyytyväinen__
> 
> Avioerosta lähtien_,_ on ollut harvoin __onnea / onnellisuutta __elämässäni _[tunteesta puhuen] Parempi sanajärjestys: Avioerosta lähtien elämässäni on ollut harvoin onnellisuutta.
> 
> _En ole teitä nähnyt vuosiin! Mikä_ _onni / onnellisuus__!
> 
> Ei taitavuuden_,_ vaan puhtaan __onnen / onnellisuuden__ vuoksi_,_ selvisit hengissä_si Ei pilkkuja, ei possessiiivisuffiksia.
> _
> Liikeyrityksellä on ollut paljon __onnea / onnellisuutta_ _viime vuosina_
> 
> Kiitos


----------



## mince_

_En ole teitä nähnyt vuosiin! Mikä_ _onni / onnellisuus__!_

_Uskoisin, että tässä alunperin tarkoitettiin "i'm happy".  Ilmaisu "mikä onni!" kuitenkin tarkoittaa lähinnä "olenpa onnekas" eli "i'm lucky"._


----------



## Hakro

mince_ said:


> _En ole teitä nähnyt vuosiin! Mikä_ _onni / onnellisuus__!_
> 
> _Uskoisin, että tässä alunperin tarkoitettiin "*I*'m happy".  Ilmaisu "mikä onni!" kuitenkin tarkoittaa lähinnä "olenpa onnekas" eli "*I*__'m lucky"._


Mehän emme tiedä, mitä tässä alun perin tarkoitettiin, mutta näistä kahdesta vaihtoehdosta joka tapauksessa "onni" on mahdollinen kun taas "onnellisuus" ei.

(Please note rule 11.)


----------

